# sukanen ship museum show



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres a nice little show at museum just south of moose jaw saskatchewan. its another one of those places i didn't know had a website
http://www.sukanenmuseum.ca


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

bear

I enjoyed to web site. Gave it a good perusing. Read the whole Tom Sukanen story. He was a truly amazing fellow. I would like to visit the museum one day. May be even visit you and have a look at your tractor collection. 

I remember seeing some pictures you posted of your “farm pet”, makes me wonder if you might have a little of the Sukanen blood in you. Has to take a pretty hardy fellow to jack an old Cat crawler that hasn’t run in years up out of frozen ground. Not to mention all the knuckle busting that must go on after you get it home to get it running.

I’m afraid a trip to Moose Jaw will probably only be in my dreams. But then, you never know. My Dad didn’t make it to Vancouver, British Columbia and back until he was passed 70. I have a son who lives in Los Angles, California. If I ever get to drive out to see him and my wife does the map reading, I may get to Moose Jaw by mistake.  She has been known to do her map reading with the map upside down. 

:cpu:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

GREAT website Bear!!! What a wonderful thing the internet is that this can be shared so easily! Thanks for posting this!


----------

